# Hunting knife with your antler



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... s/2726.jpg 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... s/2723.jpg

Hey, I thought some of you might be interested in one of these knives. They are knives made from old Marbles blanks that have been either hand forged and hand ground or cryogenically hardened. The 7" knife(cryogenically hardened) is a big, hefty camp knife. The 5" knife (hand forged and hand ground) is perfect for a general use hunting and skinning knife. The great thing is that you can have the handle made from one of your antlers. What a great thing for a young hunter to have. Can you imagine how proud a younster, or an old timer, would be dressing out a deer with a knife that had a handle from a deer that he, or she, took. What an heirloom this would be. I ran into these when I was having a knife cleaned. The gentleman who does this is vetran knife maker of more than 45 years. He has no retirement and does this to keep food on the table. He does not have a computer so I told him I would help him out. If you are interested let me know. Look in the photo album under *sdbaydogs* for pictures of these knives. You'll be amazed. I forgot to add that you can have your initial stamped into the blade, they all come with sheaths and that the pics are at the bottom of my photo album.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How much do they run? How quick can you get them once ordered........I may buy a couple for gifts.


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

The 7" Trailmakers are $175 with your antler or $200 if he has to supply it. The 5" Experts are $150 with you antler or $175 if he supplies the horn. I think he can get elk and mabee stag to. I'm sure those prices would be a little higher. If you are familiar with Marbles knives you know good these are. Generally they are done within a month after I receive the antler. Shipping runs around $10.00.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Isnt this spam or am I wrong!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

Am I OK to do this in this forum? I am not making anything on these knives. I'm doing the guy who makes them a favor and I thought there might be alot of guys out there who would really like a knife made with their own deer antler. Should I take the topic off?


----------

